

HighRoller.io - rapid integration of Highcharts JS using PHP - jmaclabs
http://highroller.io

======
jmaclabs
This is a 1.0 project I completed a while ago but never announced/promoted.

It's a free PHP wrapper for Highcharts that is licensed by Gravity.com and
released using the Apache 2.0 license.

I created this wrapper to make it easier to create Highcharts objects in my
PHP projects. I have employed it successfully in Zend FW and in ToroPHP
(<http://toroweb.org/>)

HighRoller is endorsed by Highcharts and is available on Highcharts.com's
download page <http://www.highcharts.com/download>

You can read more about it here ([http://johnmclaughlin.info/introducing-
highroller-a-php-wrap...](http://johnmclaughlin.info/introducing-highroller-a-
php-wrapper-for-highcharts/)) and here (<http://www.gravity.com/labs/>)

